# radial x weave 200 or 300??



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

For a hunting set-up, I would choose the 300 arrows. Great arrows by the way.


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

My Diablo is set at 65 lbs. and i shoot a 300 spine with no problems.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

The PSE chart i looked at was with 125 grain tips.

With 100 grain tips, you might consider a 200. I use 200 series carbon force with 100 grain tips, and 300 series carbon force with 125 grain tips, and both seem to fly pretty well with a 70# bow. I think the shafts are similar in length.


----------

